# 1DX mark II 4K framegrabs, Technicolor Cinestyle log-profile



## karoliina (May 19, 2016)

I collected couple of 4K framegrabs which were shot at Technicolor Cinestyle log-profile. 1DX2 does not come with the Canon Log (or C-Log), and an alternative is needed to be used to shoot log style. Here are the examples how the Cinestyle looks on the 1DX2 (vs. most 1DX2 videos to the date in the Youtube has been shot with the standard profile with crushed contrast): 

If you want to try to grade these, feel free: 
https://flic.kr/s/aHskzsEgdd


----------



## hbd (May 19, 2016)

Interesting samples.

As an alternative to the "technicolor cinestyle" picture style, I suggest to try the marvel cine picture style

https://marvelsfilm.wordpress.com/marvels-cine-canon/

The contrast and saturation are higher, but in many cases you can obtain a usable video, even without color correction, and with much more detail in shadows and highlight areas, with respect to the standard picture style (and also the neutral one).

It is sad that the 1dx mark II does not have the c-log profile, but I suspect that this is due to a marketing strategy...


----------



## nvsravank (May 19, 2016)

Ok I keep wondering about this.
I understand Canon doesn't provide the Canon C-Log.
But if you are able to use outside profiles, did nobody create a third party C-Log that mimics Canon C-Log?
Thanks


----------



## RGF (May 19, 2016)

nvsravank said:


> Ok I keep wondering about this.
> I understand Canon doesn't provide the Canon C-Log.
> But if you are able to use outside profiles, did nobody create a third party C-Log that mimics Canon C-Log?
> Thanks



what is a c-log?


----------



## Besisika (May 19, 2016)

I am using the one from this thread at EOSHD.
Please try and share your opinion. I am not the best in assessing quality.
Looks fine to me.

http://www.eoshd.com/comments/topic/19795-canon-1dx-ii-first-impressions-and-clog-emulation/


----------



## Zv (May 19, 2016)

RGF said:


> nvsravank said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I keep wondering about this.
> ...



C-Log is a flat video profile a bit like Neutral or Faithful for stills. It allows more latitude in post production.


----------



## asmundma (Sep 4, 2016)

Go to EOSHD - he has made a new log profile for all Canon camras


----------



## tpatana (Sep 4, 2016)

asmundma said:


> Go to EOSHD - he has made a new log profile for all Canon camras



I don't know much about video, so how you use those? In specific video editing sw, or use them before editing?


----------



## asmundma (Sep 7, 2016)

tpatana said:


> asmundma said:
> 
> 
> > Go to EOSHD - he has made a new log profile for all Canon camras
> ...



It comes in a form of picture style which you download to the camera via the EOS Utility. It actually a S-curve that compress high light and shadows - so a scene with large dynamic range can fit into the dynamic range of the sensor. then in post you have to revert it to normal look, either a LUT does the inversion or you do it manually via grading, or a combination. So if your not into grading - it gets complicated.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Exactly what asmundma said. In simple terms, since we don't have RAW we use the compression methods provided by Canon. Most compression methods will clip the highlights and shadows, along with putting extra compression close to the highlights and shadows, using the s curve that asmundma describes is our backwoods work around. The picture profile is not a concern when shooting RAW, since we're getting RAW sensor data.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2016)

crazyrunner33 said:


> Exactly what asmundma said. In simple terms, since we don't have RAW we use the compression methods provided by Canon. Most compression methods will clip the highlights and shadows, along with putting extra compression close to the highlights and shadows, using the s curve that asmundma describes is our backwoods work around. The picture profile is not a concern when shooting RAW, since we're getting RAW sensor data.



That was helpful since I would also like to come up to speed. How critical is it to do this, assuming Canon has the 1DX II tuned as it should be?

Jack


----------



## gsealy (Sep 8, 2016)

I use the Technicolor Cinestyle on other Canon cameras. It works very well. If I had a 1DxII, then I would use it there too.


----------

